# Bridgestone Potenza RE970 A/S Pole Position VS. Michelin Pilot Sports A/S Plus



## ZiggyA (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey all,

Read all the posts and thought people had some really good things to say - so I figured I'd give this a shot...

I'm driving a stock 2009 VW Jetta Wolfsburg with 225/45 R17s. I have researched the Bridgestone Potenza RE970A/S and the Michelin Pilot Sports A/S Plus. There are limited reviews available on the 970s, so I'd be interested in hearing what people have to say about the Potenza 960s as well. Pretty sure I am leaning towards the Potenzas, but keeping an open mind on the Michelins as well. 

I have also read about the Conti Extreme Contact DWS tires, but decided against those after reading a lot of complaints about soft sidewalls and returns to Continental dealers for damaged tires. 

I live in downstate New York (40 minutes from the city) and see weather of all 4 seasons. While the winters are not too intense, there are definitely days where I have needed strong winter performance. For this reason, I have been using Nokian WRG2's based on their great performance in snow. To make it clear, I am focused on performance over treadwear. However, my Nokians are already significantly worn after just 27,000 miles. Nokian has not met my expectations as far as customer service goes, and I also received tires from 2008 and 2009 on other cars installed recently. Kind of crazy to be getting old rubber.


What does everyone recommend? If you have other suggestions I'd be happy to hear them, but I am most interested in hearing opinions about the Potenza RE 970 vs. the Michelin Pilot Sports A/S Plus. 

Thanks!


----------

